# Lace Monitor (pic heavy)



## ssnakeboyy (Sep 27, 2014)

A lace Monitor decided to cruse through my yard today in Chandler. I have never seen any monitors around here before but have heard of stories of Lacies near the swimming plantation. I managed a few shots in the hour i was following him and now i want one  here are a few shots (shame i dont have a macro lens)



Sand Monitor (Varanus Gouldii) by Reptilezz, on Flickr



Sand Monitor (Varanus Gouldii) by Reptilezz, on Flickr

yawning



Sand Monitor (Varanus Gouldii) by Reptilezz, on Flickr



Sand Monitor (Varanus Gouldii) by Reptilezz, on Flickr



Sand Monitor (Varanus Gouldii) by Reptilezz, on Flickr


----------



## baker (Sep 27, 2014)

It's a lace monitor (Varanus varius) not a gouldii. You got some good photos of it. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Bushman (Sep 27, 2014)

As Cameron mentions, you've taken some beaut pics of a good-looking Lacey, rather than a Sandy there. 
A good way to tell the difference between Lacies and Sandies is that Lacies have a black snout tip and a few broad black bars around the lower jaw, though they are a bit faint and broken on that specimen.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, I was thinking that the patterning didnt look quite right for a sand monitor but i havent seen a lace monitor that yellow before. Still cool either way


----------

